
Fitbit Inspire HR review: A worthy $99 investment in your health - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/fitbit-inspire-hr-review-a-worthy-99-investment-in-your-health/
======
ghinshell
Does anyone know if the data thats generated from these devices are easily
accessible?

------
luckylion
"Buy now for the low price of $99 and your privacy"

